# An Adenovirus (Young Bird Sickness) Treatment That Works



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a hen (ACE 10) come home from our first race with Adenovirus and by this last week it was running through my young bird racing team. Here is what to do and what not to do.

Tuesday I gave them ACV in their drinking water and the vomiting and slimy droppings covered the loft floor. The ACV had killed what good gut bacteria they had and it looked bad. I put pro bios in their water and it looked better but many sick birds. ACV = What Not To Do

Here is what to do;

Get some Black Elderberry Extract and a packet of Vitamins & Electrolytes. Mix 1 tablespoon Black Elderberry Extract and 1 rounded teaspoon of Vitamins & Electrolytes per gallon of water. It turned my birds around in 24 hours. I know I still have sick birds out there but the birds and the loft looks a lot better.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Are you sitting them out this week? I hate when guys send sick birds to a race and spread it around the club. you work hard to get them where you want them and hand pick them for the race, then some idiot does not handle to find out they are ill and sends them.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Are you sitting them out this week? I hate when guys send sick birds to a race and spread it around the club. you work hard to get them where you want them and hand pick them for the race, then some idiot does not handle to find out they are ill and sends them.


Some are setting this week out because of it. I handled and checked each bird this morning single tossing them at 5 miles. I have many that look and feel great but I am not just going by that. I'm going to catch them a bit earlier today and place them into cages one per cage with clean paper under them and use their droppings to be the final judge. I will also be checking their crops to see if they are full and to make sure there is not more water in the crop than food. If they pass these tests they should be ready to race.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Randy, The only bird of the birds you sent that is sick is 54. The A race winner from last week. She is being held and should be ready for next weeks 211 mile race. This week is 185 for me.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Ace, man that sucks....it's a good thing you know birds the way you do I'm sure I would have missed it. Some research says that if we vaccinate for paratyphus that the birds are less suceptible to this AND other viruses. 
Can you really stave off everything a bird MAY get or is it just the norm to watch and treat to the best of your ability for the next disaster that hits the loft?

Are you changing their diet for the next few day's?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

heeler said:


> Ace, man that sucks....it's a good thing you know birds the way you do I'm sure I would have missed it. Some research says that if we vaccinate for paratyphus that the birds are less suceptible to this AND other viruses.
> Can you really stave off everything a bird MAY get or is it just the norm to watch and treat to the best of your ability for the next disaster that hits the loft?
> 
> Are you changing their diet for the next few day's?


There is no vaccine for Adenovirus as well as some of the other sicknesses so you can not stop them from popping up now and again. When racing your birds are mixed with everyone else's birds. Right now this is going through our hole combine. 

Always be watching your birds and their droppings. One or both will tell you when something is wrong.

Last week I left their feeders in longer than usual. Friday and Saturday I gave them All they could eat till 11 am when their food is usually pulled at 10 am before the races. I will do the same this week. 

Because the sick birds stayed home the racers will return to the Black Elderberry Extract / Vitamins & Electrolytes in their water.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I GUARANTEE 2 THINGS
> 
> 1
> 
> ...




*There is no vaccine or cure for this virus. What I offered all my PT friends is a treatment that will stop the vomiting and help their birds get through the virus in better shape. I saw it work beautifully in less than 24 hours. If you say it doesn't work you have never tried it. *

If you know something that (you think) will work better why will you not post it here so everyone can benefit from it. Why make everyone email or call you to find out what you are talking about.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> HEY Ace, By the way, My birds that are too small, finished first today, in the BOW futurity race.


Still hung up on that... The ones I have are for sale...


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> Still hung up on that... The ones I have are for sale...


OH ace hole, you are too much fun, My remedy for YB sickiness boils down to feeding pellets. Easier to digest when they are trying to puke everything up. I always keep ybs used to eatin pellets throughout the year just for this reason....just in case. As far as MY birds that are too small, sell away! Sombody else will put them to good use...someone who appreciates a quality racing bird!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> OH ace hole, you are too much fun, My remedy for YB sickiness boils down to feeding pellets. Easier to digest when they are trying to puke everything up. I always keep ybs used to eatin pellets throughout the year just for this reason....just in case. As far as MY birds that are too small, sell away! Sombody else will put them to good use...someone who appreciates a quality racing bird!!


Your remedy is a joke. I feed pellets and they were puking them up all over my loft. Once I gave them my treatment the puking totally stopped.

After feeding yesterday morning I pulled it and gave them water with just a little probios because I was basketing the healthy birds last night. This morning when I went in the loft there were green droppings. By the time I cleaned the waterers and and gave them the treatment there was a slime dropping in the loft. I'll stand behind my treatment 100%


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Mark, (If you have time before the birds are due back form the race) can you elborate on the green droppings and slime statement?? Are you saying they are getting better because they are flushing their system? They are not pucking so this is a good thing???? I'm still trying to learn from this thread.
Thanks


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> Your remedy is a joke. I feed pellets and they were puking them up all over my loft. Once I gave them my treatment the puking totally stopped.
> 
> After feeding yesterday morning I pulled it and gave them water with just a little probios because I was basketing the healthy birds last night. This morning when I went in the loft there were green droppings. By the time I cleaned the waterers and and gave them the treatment there was a slime dropping in the loft. I'll stand behind my treatment 100%


So YOU ARE the guy who ships infected birds!! Glad I dont share a shipping crate with you!!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I give my birds jagr and red bull every friday and Saturday! Treat your birds like you treat yourself!


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> Still hung up on that... The ones I have are for sale...


Shouldn't be selling "bad" birds.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Xueoo said:


> Shouldn't be selling "bad" birds.


They arent bad birds...I win with them every year. Ace just cant recognize a quality racing pigeon. Anybody that buys my birds from Ace, is a lucky person.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ace in the hole said:


> Tuesday I gave them ACV in their drinking water and the vomiting and slimy droppings covered the loft floor. The ACV had killed what good gut bacteria they had and it looked bad. I put pro bios in their water and it looked better but many sick birds. ACV = What Not To Do
> 
> Here is what to do;
> 
> Get some Black Elderberry Extract and a packet of Vitamins & Electrolytes. Mix 1 tablespoon Black Elderberry Extract and 1 rounded teaspoon of Vitamins & Electrolytes per gallon of water. It turned my birds around in 24 hours. I know I still have sick birds out there but the birds and the loft looks a lot better.


*That is quite interesting. I hope you don't mind my questions....Did you get an actual diagnosis that this was adenovirus?

Did the birds have any food in their gut prior to vomiting?

ACV does provide a favorable environment to multiply good gut bacteria, but not on dehydrated sick birds. 

I believe the products you used helped your birds! Probiotics are best to get gut flora on track and I'm sure the electrolytes, vitamins and elderberry extract helped with dehydration. How did you come up with that formula? *


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Skyeking said:


> *That is quite interesting. I hope you don't mind my questions....Did you get an actual diagnosis that this was adenovirus?
> 
> Did the birds have any food in their gut prior to vomiting?
> 
> ...


I did not take them to a vet. I've been into pigeons since I was 12 and am 55 now. I know adenovirus when I see it.

My birds only eat after training/flying. They trap in to pellets then later I add their grain. they were trying to vomit in the basket with an empty crop. Then after eating the pellets they would vomit in the loft.

I had sick birds when I put the ACV in their water. The vomiting and slimy dropping suddenly were everywhere. It may not have been the ACV that caused it but it sure seamed like it.

As for how I came up with this? My combine race sec. told me Elderberry juice will help them. Then when talking to Foy's to order treatment they wanted 50 to 60 to ship next day or it wouldn't be here till Tuesday. I told them that would be to late and to much for something that is not a cure (just ment to help them get through it). She then told me to get some elderberry juice and give them a tablespoon per gallon of water. She also said it would help them stop vomiting up their food so they will make it through it better. 

Before I started this treatment the birds had Probios in their water. I now do have the probios in with the Black Elderberry Extract and Vitamins & Electrolytes. I added in the vitamins & electrolytes myself because I new the birds would need them. Almost instantly the vomiting and slimy droppings stopped. 

We had a tough race yesterday yet my birds took 5th place in the A race and 1st place in the B race.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

As stated already there is no cure for this virus.
Most of the reading and discussion I have had regarding Adeno recommend treating for secondary infections of which E.coli appears to be the main problem. This year I treated the young bird team with Trimethoprim and Ridzol for seven days. I did not experience any vomiting or diarrhea. Electrolytes were given during this treatment period. I followed this with vitamins and probiotics for two days. This was followed by two days of garlic in the water to help protect the liver. As I understand it pellets are recommended for two reasons, 1. They are easy to digest. 2. Should the birds vomit the other birds won’t eat it like they do when grain is vomited. Sugars and lactose based products should be avoided as ecoli thrives on them. 

Finally I would conclude that if whatever your doing seems to work, stick with it.


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

ace in the hole said:


> I did not take them to a vet. I've been into pigeons since I was 12 and am 55 now. I know adenovirus when I see it


Its amazing. Just seeing the birds and you know its adeno? What type of adeno do you see? Type 1 or type 2? Maybe you should change your thread title, if theres no diagnosis from a vet that it is infected by adeno virus how come you can see it? Lol

Theres NO SCIENTIFIC BASIS for using elderberry. 

Your thread title is mis leading.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

No matter what you use/put in the water,if anything, DO NOT feed the birds HEAVY feed(Regular Mix)....Feed small seeds only(Flax,Safflower,Canary Seed Mix etc)...AND,DO NOT FEED AT NIGHT,or late in the day....Feed once per day in the morning...I had only one bird upchuck this way for one night...My birds missed NO races,and after 4/5 days,everything was normal....Then I went back to my regular feed....Hope this helps you out...My basis for this is,if your feeding late in the day,and they cannot keep the feed from coming up,it`s because they need more water in their crop...And when there`s no water,the feed comes up....Dry as a bone on the perches,or the floor.....In the mornings,if fed,they have all day to drink,and get the seeds to soften,and pass through their system.....I`m no doctor,but when I thought about this problem,this was the ONLY solution that made sence to ME....Alamo


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jtronics said:


> Theres NO SCIENTIFIC BASIS for using elderberry.


*The title is not misleading. 
Elderberry juice is a treatment, not a cure. It definitely known for its healing properties. 

It helps build immunities and known to clean out toxins and impurities. It stimulates immune response and known to help with viral infections. 

Using it along with probiotics and electrolytes is definitely beneficial, and after reading about it, I would try it myself.. 

*


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

" There is NO TREATMENT against adeno virus. You can treat for secondary infection ( E coli and hexamita)"

By: Dr. Ruben Lanckriet
Master in veterinary medicine


Title seems to be " treatment for secondary infection" 
As of now theres NO treatment for adeno. 

Elderberry has been used in folk medicine for centuries to treat influenza, colds and sinusitis for human.


----------

